# Great Yarmouth Stadium - Stock Car



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

Some from Sunday and a video I took, it was a good night 

My first time shooting cars and trying to capture the speed, usually I use a fast shutter so they look still but went to 1/60 and 1/80 this time. To start with most of them were rubbish and everything was blurred but as the evening progressed I got the hang of it. I don't think my 55-200 lens was ideal for this type of photography, it seems abit slow to focus quickly but I'm pretty pleased with the results for my first time.






















































































































Took one of the sunset as well 










Also a video I took of the monster truck and caravan banger racing :driver:


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

Some nice panning skills! Try dropping to 1/10th - worth it when one comes off!


----------

